# Sửa máy lạnh quận 10



## thuhuong230718 (12 Tháng năm 2021)

Sửa máy lạnh quận 10

Dịch Vụ Vệ Sinh, Lắp Đặt, Bơm Gas máy lạnh Giá Rẻ

-- Thời tiết nóng bức, bạn muốn được tận hưởng bầu không khí mát lạnh, nhưng máy lạnh nhà bạn thì lại bị hư, hay có những dấu hiệu chậm chạp, không còn hoạt động như lúc mới mua. Đó là dấu hiệu của việc bạn cần sửa máy lạnh quận 10, sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 10 và bảo trì máy lạnh nhà mình gấp. Nhưng bạn lại băn khoăn hông biết làm sao để khắc phục, hay chọn dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 10, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 10 tại nhà nào uy tín nhất TP.HCM

-- Nhận sua may lanh quan 10, sua chua may lanh quan 10, hỗ trợ nhanh chóng tại các tuyến đường sau: Đào Duy Từ, Hòa Hảo, Nhật Tảo, Vĩnh Viễn, Tân Phước, Nguyễn Kim, Ngô Quyền, Nguyễn Tiểu La, Ngô Gia Tự, Lê Hồng Phong, Lý Thái Tổ, Sư Vạn Hạnh, Trần Thiện Chánh, Cao Thắng, Tô Hiến Thành và nhiều tuyến đường khác tại khu vực Quận 10


*Dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh và bảo trì máy lạnh tại quận 10

Trung tâm điện lạnh Quang Anh nhận sửa máy lạnh quận 10, sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 10 từ khách hàng sẽ đến tận nơi kiểm tra và báo giá để khách hàng nắm rõ chi phí. *

Dấu hiệu máy lạnh chúng ta cần dich vu sua may lanh quan 10, dich vu sua chua may lanh quan 10

- Máy lạnh không hoạt động dù đã bật tắt nhiều lần. 

- Trong quá trình sử dụng máy phát ra tiếng ồn, rò rỉ nước, bám tuyết, không có hơi lạnh.

- Sửa máy lạnh khi máy lạnh không hoạt động theo điều khiển của remote. 

- Dàn nóng của máy lạnh có vấn đề: quạt không quay, không thả ra hơi nóng, có tiếng ồn. 

- Thông thường 6 tháng chúng ta nên vệ sinh và bảo trì máy lạnh 1 lần để đảm bảo máy lạnh hoạt động tốt nhất và không tốn nhiều điện năng. 

*Vì sao nên bảo trì, sua may lanh quan 10, sua chua may lanh quan 10 thường xuyên*

- Bảo trì máy lạnh định kỳ sẽ giúp chúng ta sớm phát hiện những hư hỏng của máy từ đó sửa chữa hoặc thay mới, không làm gián đoạn, ảnh hưởng đến quá trình thời gian sử dụng máy lạnh của chúng ta. 

- Vệ sinh máy lạnh thường xuyên giúp loại bỏ vi khuẩn, bụi bặm bám lâu ngày trong máy lạnh đem lại không khí trong lành hơn, giảm được các bệnh do vi khuẩn tích tụ lâu ngày trong không khí gây ra.
- Thường xuyên vệ sinh máy lạnh sẽ giúp máy lạnh hoạt động tốt hơn, tiết kiệm điện, giảm chi phí tiền điện hàng tháng. 

*Vì sao nên chọn dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 10, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 10 tại Điện Lạnh Quang Anh*

%% Đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, lịch sự đảm bảo đúng giờ hẹn.
%% Thao tác nhanh gọn và chuyên nghiệp, đảm bảo sửa đúng bộ phận không vẽ thêm, làm tiền khách hàng.
%% Đưa ra giải pháp tối ưu nhất cho khách hàng, giúp tiết kiệm chi phí.
%% Sau khi sửa chữa chúng tôi luôn có chế độ bảo hành từ 3-6 tháng để đảm bảo quyền lợi của khách hàng tốt nhất.
%% Với kinh nghiệm nhiều năm trên thị trường chúng tôi luôn trau dồi kiến thức, kinh nghiệm để mang lại sự hài lòng và dịch vụ tốt nhất cho khách hàng. 


*Quy trình dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 10, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 10*

_*Để đảm bảo tìm ra nguyên nhân và sua may lanh quan 10, sua chua may lanh quan 10 hiệu quả nhất, chúng tôi sẽ tiến hành sửa chữa theo quy trình sau:*_
- Nhận thông tin báo hư của khách hàng, Điện Lạnh Quang Anh sẽ phân phối nhân viên kỹ thuật của chúng tôi đến nhà bạn tại quận 10 theo khung giờ thỏa thuận của 2 bên.
- Nhân viên kỹ thuật đến tận nơi để kiểm tra, cung cấp thông tin cụ thể cho khách hàng cần sửa chữa, thay mới những gì.
- Sau khi khách hàng đồng ý thì tiến hành sửa máy lạnh quận 10, sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 10.
- Chạy thử máy lạnh và bàn giao với khách hàng.
- Tiến hành viết hoá đơn, phiếu bảo hành và thu phí dịch vụ sửa chữa.

*Trên đây là những thông tin về vệ sinh - bảo trì - dich vu sua may lanh quan 10, dich vu sua chua may lanh quan 10 của Chúng tôi, khi các bạn có nhu cầu thì hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ thông tin cụ thể nhất. *

Nhằm khẳng định chất lượng của dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 10, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 10 đồng thời bảo vệ lợi ích cho khách hàng, Chúng Tôi cam kết:

++ Trực cuộc gọi 24/7, kể cả ngày nghỉ và cuối tuần để sửa chữa máy lạnh cho quý khách.

++ Có mặt trong vòng 30 phút sau khi nhận cuộc gọi.

++ Kiểm tra nhanh chóng, báo cho khách hàng tình trạng máy.

++ Đưa ra cách giải quyết tối ưu nhất để khách hàng không phải tốn chi phí và dứt bệnh ngay trong 1 lần sửa chữa.

++ Sửa chữa mọi hư hỏng của máy lạnh nhanh chóng, giao trả cho khách hàng trong ngày với trường hợp hư hỏng nặng phải đưa về xưởng để sửa chữa.

++ Tư vấn sử dụng máy lạnh tránh hư hỏng, dẫn đến phải sửa chữa.

++ Thay thế linh kiện chính hãng 100% (nếu có)

++ Bảo hành dài hạn lên đến 1 năm cho tất cả các bệnh máy lạnh.

++ Khắc phục được tất cả mọi sự cố ở máy lạnh.

++ Sau sửa chữa máy lạnh hoạt động ổn định như mới.

++ Chỉ thay thế các linh kiện chính hãng có giấy tờ nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng.

++ Trong thời gian bảo hành hỗ trợ hoàn toàn miễn phí.

++ Nhân viên nhiệt tình, hỗ trợ khách hàng hết lòng.

_*Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên giỏi, quy trình làm việc chuyên nghiệp… Đến với dịch vụ sua may lanh quan 10, sua chua may lanh quan 10 của Điện Lạnh Quang Anh, Quý khách hàng có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm.*_

*Từ khóa: sửa máy lạnh quận 10, sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 10, dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 10, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 10, sua may lanh quan 10, sua chua may lanh quạn 10, dich vu sua may lanh quạn 10, dich vu sua chua may lanh quạn 10

TRUNG TÂM SỬA CHỮA ĐIỆN LẠNH QUANG ANH

                          HOTLINE:  0932 790 115*

Địa chỉ : 81 Nguyễn Ảnh Thủ, P.Trung Mỹ Tây, Q.12, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 1: Đường M1, Bình Hưng Hòa, Quận Bình Tân, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 2: 55 Lê Lợi, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 3: F6, Quách Điêu, Vĩnh Lộc A, Huyện Bình Chánh, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 4: 81/3 ấp Vạn Hạnh, Xã Trung Chánh,Huyện Hóc Môn, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi nhánh 5 : 900 Âu cơ, P.Tân Sơn Nhì, Q. Tân Phú, HCM

Chi nhánh 6 : 14 Ấp Bắc, Phường 14,Q.Tân Bình, HCM

Chi nhánh 7 : 78 Nguyễn văn Đậu, Phường 6, Bình Thạnh, HCM

Chi nhánh 8: 99/5 Hai Bà Trưng, P.Đa Cao, Q.1, TP.HCM

Chi nhánh 9 : 205 Lý Thái Tổ, P.9, Q.10, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi nhánh 10 : 200 Hùng Vương, P.6, Q.6, Hồ Chí Minh

Email : dichvudienlanhqa@gmail.com


----------

